# GPU-Z 0.1.1-Bug



## kwchang007 (Nov 14, 2007)

Using my laptop it turns off the back light.  Any solutions like an external monitor?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 15, 2007)

whats the specs of the gpu in the laptop?


----------



## kwchang007 (Nov 15, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> whats the specs of the gpu in the laptop?



Same as in my profile...x1400 mobility 128 mb onboard, 128 mb shared, gddr2, I think it's two vertex and 4 shaders?  Or the other way around, which ever's usually more is the 4.  It's a e1505 in case that helps.


----------



## gbp007 (Nov 16, 2007)

same happens to my laptop also and the screen goes black on my dell e1505 laptop ! I have to do hard boot when that happened..i have a mobility radeon x1400 256mb..This same problem happened with 0.1.0..


----------



## Machak90 (Nov 16, 2007)

i have also a problom with gpu-z. the same i had with old version(s).
my bandwith is double the size. x1650pro agp 600/800 128bit.
128/8=16*800=12.8 Gb/s,but gpu-z said 25.5 Gb/s


----------



## imax (Nov 16, 2007)

My laptop turns off the back light after run GPU-Z 0.1.1, but here the screen shot (after turn off the back light, of course  )


----------



## YURETS (Nov 16, 2007)

Don`t recognize SIS 661FX Integrated video.


----------



## YURETS (Nov 16, 2007)

dont recognize bios version and revision on Palit GF-FX 5200


----------



## kwchang007 (Nov 16, 2007)

Wiz, if this helps, I know the original gpu-z read everything correctly and didn't turn off the backlight.


----------

